# Gotta love Cauliflower.



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

3 quarts done.
Recipe:
2 heads Cauliflower
2 quarts vinegar
1 cup pickling salt
1 quart water.
In each jar:
1 tsp dry minced onion
Couple sprigs fresh dill
1/2 tsp dried dill
1/2 teaspoon mustard seed
1 tsp dill seed
1/4 tsp Alum

Cut up and rinse the cauliflower.
Pack semi tight in to quart mason jars with ingredients.
Bring the vinegar, salt , and water to boil.
Pour into jars, leaving about a 1/2" head room.
Put on lid. And swirl jars around to mix everything. Let sit at room temp. Until it cools down.
I vacuum seal the jars so they'll be ready in 3-4 days. If not vacuum sealed then let them sit for at least a week.


----------

